# Shocking plants before harvest?



## NoSaint (Dec 18, 2008)

I was talking to this kid at work and he swears up and down you should shock your plants a day before you pick them by watering them with orange juice. He says the orange juice will shock the plant and it mimics a frost...

Anyone ever heard of this or is it just another bullshit myth


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 18, 2008)

man i dont know about that...Ive heard of pepole drilling a hole at the bottom of the main stalk 24hrs before harvest...and also a 24 hr dark cycle before harvest. OJ might fuck it up..if you have a couple of plants do an experiment, and find out for yourself. post pics!


----------



## NoSaint (Dec 18, 2008)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> man i dont know about that...Ive heard of pepole drilling a hole at the bottom of the main stalk 24hrs before harvest...and also a 24 hr dark cycle before harvest. OJ might fuck it up..if you have a couple of plants do an experiment, and find out for yourself. post pics!


No real desire to try it, was just curious. The dude is one those "experts" on all things pot related...Pretty annoying


----------



## delstele (Dec 18, 2008)

He he thats a good one OJ to simulate frost.. Fuck I've heard it all now LMAO! Tell that little fuck hes full of shit!


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Dec 18, 2008)

NoSaint said:


> No real desire to try it, was just curious. The dude is one those "experts" on all things pot related...Pretty annoying


he probably doesnt know his ass from his elbow...


----------



## BloodShot420 (Dec 18, 2008)

never heard of that before... not on any online forums, including a few years at overgrow  sounds like BS...

almost as good as hanging the plant upside down so all the thc runs out of the stems into the leaves lol


----------



## TMB77 (Dec 18, 2008)

The only precedence I could see for this is the fact that some hesitant-to-flower trees can be stimulated to flower by severe injury. Of course i've only heard of it involving PHYSICAL injury, like half the trunk being chopped, or the thing being half burned, or something like that. 

I say you smack this kid in the face real hard and see if HE flowers.


----------



## tusseltussel (Dec 18, 2008)

oj is acidic and flushing is mor effective at a lower ph so maybe he is just getting results from flushing in general..... maybe try it if you dilute it and its gonna attract anything with little wings


----------



## cannabiscrusader (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah im with tmb77, box the kids ears and see if he flowers some brain cells


----------



## vanslyke (Dec 18, 2008)

sounds like bull.

im with tussell. just flush it out nicely. give it 24 or even 36 hours of straight darkness before harvest


----------



## cannabiscrusader (Dec 18, 2008)

If your lost, I got a bobble head Jesus... 

he'll lift you up, its bound to please ya


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 18, 2008)

sounds like bullshit to me. how in the world does orange juice simulate a frost?!?WTF

and for real, stop talking about your grow to douchbags at work...or better yet, stop talking about it to anyone!


----------



## NoSaint (Dec 18, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> sounds like bullshit to me. how in the world does orange juice simulate a frost?!?WTF
> 
> and for real, stop talking about your grow to douchbags at work...or better yet, stop talking about it to anyone!


He said it kills the plant like a natural frost....lol

He doesn't know I'm growing anything. He was telling me about his growing escapades...

And I quote... 
Me...that really works?
him.."yeah man it does, trust me, I know a lot of shit about growing"..lol


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Dec 18, 2008)

NoSaint said:


> He said it kills the plant like a natural frost....lol
> 
> He doesn't know I'm growing anything. He was telling me about his growing escapades...
> 
> ...


ROFL...

im glad you havent told this genius anything about your grow. he is obviously willing to tell the world about his so you know he has no qualms about sharing your information with the masses. next time he decides to speak of his botanical conquests, ask if hes had any luck with the "rusty-nail-through-stem" method...LOL


----------



## NoSaint (Dec 18, 2008)

SlikWiLL13 said:


> ROFL...
> 
> im glad you havent told this genius anything about your grow. he is obviously willing to tell the world about his so you know he has no qualms about sharing your information with the masses. next time he decides to speak of his botanical conquests, ask if hes had any luck with the "rusty-nail-through-stem" method...LOL


I'm sure he has...lol


----------

